# Other Programming > SharePoint >  How to create a form and store input in a database in Sharepoint Online

## Azidops

Hi guys, this is my first post on this forum so I start with a "Hi everybody!"

I'm a novice Sharepoint user and I'm trying to develope an input form for Sharepoint 2013/ Office 365. I'm not up to speed on all Sharepoint-lingo yet, so please be patient with me.

I have a general knowledge of web development and SQL skills and I'm trying to figure out how I best can implement an "app" in Sharepoint for a scheduling/forecast project I'm working with. In essences I need a input form which stores input in an Azure-based MS SQL database. This will provide the data for reports users can request and it all should be within a Sharepoint environment so that I can use the built in user-access management.

Usually I would use a programming language like PHP to make a stand alone web-app with accompanying HTML, CSS, jQuery and so on, but this must be embedded into an existing Sharepoint-solution. How would you solve this? Which technologies would you use to solve this efficiently? Are there built-in tools in Sharepoint I could use?

I hope to get some answers to point me in the right direction. My developemnt experience is mostly in SQL and some web-programming long time ago, so I know I have a bumpy road ahead.

Thanks!

----------


## rbtgowtham

Hi Azidops, if you want i can help you in development related problems please try to check this
SharePoint Developers Services and Development Solutions

----------

